# Priest and the Nun



## Einstein (Mar 2, 2009)

A priest offered a Nun a lift. 
She got in and crossed her legs, forcing her gown to reveal a leg. 

The priest nearly had an accident. 

After controlling the car, he stealthily slid his hand up her leg. 

The nun said, 'Father, remember Psalm 129?' 

The priest removed his hand. But, changing gears, he let his hand slide up her leg again. 
The nun once again said, 'Father, remember Psalm 129?' 

The priest apologized 'Sorry sister but the flesh is weak.' 

Arriving at the convent, the nun sighed heavily and went on her way. 

On his arrival a t the church, the priest rushed to look up Psalm 129. It said, 'Go forth and seek, further up, you will find glory.' 

Moral of the story: 
If you are not well informed in your job, you might miss a great opportunity.


----------



## bev (Mar 4, 2009)

Another great one! Where do you get them all from?Bev


----------



## Caroline (Mar 4, 2009)

Sounds like a bad habbit to me


----------



## Einstein (Mar 4, 2009)

Ah, I have to come clean, I have a dry, perhaps some would say caustic sense of humour. Two great losses since becoming deafened are music and hearing jokes or what someone has said and putting a twist to it.

Hence the line in my signature.

As such I have reverted to the written word for humour, lots of words when written aren't funny, when spoken they are. So I have a collection of puns and jokes which can be read first of all and also spoken aloud and are equally [I hope] as funny.

Of course I am unsure of who is reading what we type here and I don't want to offend anyone with anything insensitive or inappropriate. If I were in company I knew better and personally, then there is a LOT more material that could follow 

For now, we need to make do with my drip feeding quips to the community.


----------



## Caroline (Mar 4, 2009)

I know what you mean about not knowing whos is reading the forums. From experience I know some people will take offence at just about anything and others will see the funny side of just about everything.

While I enjoy the forums and the support of the larger community, this can sometimes be an unforgiving means of communication, you just have written words to rely on. In face to face situations who have a whole host over other things to help getthe message across, and even then some people still misubderstand what is being said.


----------



## Einstein (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes Caroline, the most important face to face is seeing the expression of the face and not just the lips.

I will attempt to tread carefully!


----------



## bev (Mar 4, 2009)

Einstein,

How did you get on with the puppy the other day? If you dont find it too personal a question , why have you lost your hearing?Bev


----------



## Einstein (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi Bev, Bruce did brilliantly, while they have trained very few Pointers the success is 100%, none of the current trainers have ever trained one, except for one who had two as their personal/demonstration dogs, so it seems he's going to be popular.

My application for a hearing dog needs to be approved and as I left the lady standing on the door step for 5 minutes (didn't hear her and Bruce was in the garden!) I passed in her eyes.

Then Bruce goes off for 2 weeks intensive assessment, if he passes there he's on for 16 weeks of boot camp 

After that I have a weeks training with what I expect to be a very peed off Bruce, who might not want to talk to me again  and we head home.

About 3-6 months on we're both assessed and if we pass then he's deemed a full assistance dog. Yippeee!!!

As for my hearing loss, a bit of a mystery really, the loss is in the nerve from my cochlear to my brain, or perhaps in the brain itself (if I had more than two cells I could understand that), I have neuropathy to a reasonable level and there is a condition called 'auditory neuropathy' this is where the signal starts off on the right nerves, but somewhere the signals get mixed up and end up in the wrong nerve heading into my brain.
Rather like having a huge cable with lots of smaller wires inside, cutting the big cable in half and then joining it back together but not matching all the wires to the correct one in the other half of the cable.

Life goes on! I wouldn't wish deafness on anyone!


----------



## bev (Mar 4, 2009)

Hi David,

Sounds like you'll have a great companion in Bruce!

Thanks for explaining your deafness - i hope you didnt think i was being too personal - only i wasnt entirely sure if it was diabetes related or not.

It must be a struggle coming to terms with it all - but you seem such an upbeat sort of person who can cope with most things dealt to you! Thanks and keep the jokes coming - but not too many in a day - it takes me ages sometimes to read them!lol. Bev


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 22, 2017)

Einstein said:


> A priest offered a Nun a lift.
> She got in and crossed her legs, forcing her gown to reveal a leg.
> 
> The priest nearly had an accident.
> ...


The old ones are the best


----------

